# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Albo, ai pe verteti

## Albo

Duke qene se gati te gjithe e njohin Albo si emer apo identitet virtual, me duket i pa vend ky prezantim i vetes ne forum. Jam i sigurt qe do te prish ate imazhin qe shume nga ju mund te keni krijuar per mua. Megjithate, jam i detyruar te prezantoj veten ne forum pasi duhet te jap shembullin tim per anetaret e tjere te forumit qe te bejne te njejten gje.

Emri im nuk eshte sekret megjithese ka qene "sekret" per nje kohe relativisht te gjate 3 vjecare. Pra ua kam nje borxh, ate te prezantimit te vetes, meqenese shume nga ju kane treguar interes te mesojne dica me shume mbi mua.

*Vendlindja*

Une jam Ilirjan Papa, i lindur ne qytetin Permet, qershor 1979. Nese i beni mire llogarite, i bie qe te jem 23 qershorin qe vjen. kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme "Sami Frasheri" ne qytetin e lindjes per te emigruar me vone ne US, Philadelphia se bashku me familjen time. Femijeria ime ka lene shume mbresa dhe shenja ne karakterin tim. Personi me te cilin kam qene shume i lidhur ka qene im-gjysh i cili me ka dhene emrin e vet per se gjalli se bashku me te gjitha veset e tij.

*Arsimi*

Pas ardhjes ne US kam filluar studimet ne nje kolegj ne komunitetin ku banoja, duke punuar paralelisht. Pas 18 muajsh ne ate kolegj u transferova ne Drexel University te cilin e kam frekuentuar ne 3 vjetet e fundit. Ky eshte simestri i fundit ne Drexel dhe shpresoj se do te jem ne gjendje te diplonohem qershorin e 2002. Dega ime eshte informatike ose sic e quajne ne US, shkenca kompjuterike.


*Interesat*

Interesat e mia jane paska te gjera ne fusha qe shume nga bashkemoshataret e mi i kane pare gjithmone si te cuditshme pasi nuk jane karakteristike per moshen:

- Sportet - gjithone kam qene shume i apasionuar pas sporteve futbollit ne vecanti qe ka qene nje nga pasionet e mia. Jam tifoz i Juventusit, ish-Argjentanas ne boteroret kur luante Maradona, dhe komplet i zhgenjyer nga Italia keto 10 vjetet e fundit. I luaj te gjitha llojet e sporteve pa problem me perjashtim te sporteve amerikane qe nuk me terheqin. Sportet qe kam me shume qejf jane futbolli, noti, ping-pong, volejbolli dhe shahu.

- Politika - Thone qe une "merrem me politike" megjithese une nuk e kuptoj se si une mund te merrem me politike kur nuk jam politikan. Kam pasur nje interes natyral per te ndjekur nga afer zhvillimet politike ne vend dhe brezi im ka qene brezi qe i ka perjetuar ne moshe te vogel ndryshimet e sistemit ne Shqiperi. Kjo mbase ka bere qe te jem me i ndjeshem ndaj zhvillimeve jo vetem ne Shqiperi por edhe ne trojet e tjera shqiptare. Kam lexuar ne moshe te vogel shtypin shqiptar qe me ka ndjekur kudo, edhe ne US me anen e Internetit. Kjo ka bere qe me moshen une te krijoj bindje te mia politike. Une i ndaj floket me vijen djathtas dhe kjo me ben te djathte  :buzeqeshje:  . Debatet politike dhe mbi gjendjen ne Shqiperi gjithmone jane me interes per mua per aq kohe sa niveli i diskutimit eshte i kenaqshem. 


- Shpejtesia - Me pelqen shume edhe shpejtesia, si cdo cun tjeter shqiptar. Makinen qe kam me shume qejf, eshte Benz 500 me dy dyer, dhe megjithese nuk e ndjek Formula I, e di qe McLaren Benz kudo kryeson. Makina ime e ka targen Albo.

- Njerezit - Njerezit ne pergjithesi zgjojne interesin tim. Pavaresisht se jane moshe me te vogel apo me te madhe, pavaresisht se mendojne ndryshe nga une, pavaresisht se jane me paragjykime apo te seksit tjeter, gjithmone me pelqen te kuptoj arsyet se pse sillen ne menyre si sillen, apo mendojne ne menyren se si mendojne. Psikologjia nuk me pelqen fare, dhe mos kujtoni se jam psikolog por thjeshte te arrish te merresh vesh me te gjithe per mua eshte imperative dhe tregon forcen e karakterit. Meqenese jemi tek karakteri, gjithmone cmoj tek njerezit forcen per te besuar ne principet e tyre dhe per tiu qendruar besnik atyre principeve gjate gjithe jetes se tyre. E thene ndryshe, me pelqejne ata njerez qe jane besnike te vetvetes dhe nuk mashtrojne vetveten duke krijuar iluzione.

*Ti sherbej komunitetit tim shqiptar*

Pasi i zura gati te gjitha interesat e mia ne goje, interesi im kryesor te cilit une i kam perkushtuar te pakten 4 vjet te jetes time, ka qene sherbimi qe une mund ti ofroja komunitetit shqiptar ne bote. Duke qene krijuesi i Albasoul.com, jam perpjekur qe gjithmone ti sherbej ne menyre modeste pa kurrfare perfitimi, asaj katergorie shqiptaresh qe jane detyruar te largohen si une nga Shqiperi. Mergimi nuk eshte shaka, dhe kete e meson pasi emigron dhe ajo qe te lodh me shume eshte ideja e braktisjes se vendit tend, miqve dhe te afermve. Duke krijuar dhoma virtuale si ajo #shqiperia, duke krijuar faqe ku mund te mblidhen shqiptare nga mbare bota dhe nga mbare trojet, duke krijuar forume ku mund te diskutojne, ajo qe jemi perpjekur te krijojme eshte ti mbajme sa me afer shqiptaret me njeri-tjetrit dhe te ruajme ate sensin e komunitetit edhe ne mergim. Interneti e mundeson kete. Se sa ja kemi arritur, kete e leme ta vleresojne vizitoret tane. Pak rendesi ka kush i merr kredite e punes, e rendesishme eshte qe vizitoret te gjejne ate qe u mungon ne keto faqe.


* Karakteristikat fizike*

Edhe pse nuk me duket normale te pershkruaj veten, e di qe do kete goca qe do te duan te mesojne se sa i bukur eshte ky Albo. Mbase se shpejti mund te postoj nje foton time ne forum, por deri atehere po shkruaj dy gjera mbi veten:

i gjate: 175 cm 5' 10''
pesha: 200 lb (nuk e di sa i bie ne kg)
floket: e zeza ne kafe (brun)
syte: geshtenje ne te zeze 
karakteristika: trupmadh, shpatullgjere, i embel ne fytyre kur heq brisk, dhe i eger kur le mjeker. Buzet jane mbase pika e dobet, te pakten keshtu me kane thene  :shkelje syri: . Nuk kam kohe qe te bej stervitje dhe nuk i kushtoj vemendjen e duhur look-ut.


* Te tjera*

Kam nje sens shume te zhvilluar humori, dhe nese ju duket si e pabesueshme, mjafton te pyesni operatoret e dhomes #shqiperia ose #ndihme. Jam serioz kur duhet, flas pak ne ambiente shoqerore dhe nderhyj shpesh kur shoh gjera te pahijshme si padresjtesi apo mashtrime te ndryshme. Kjo me ka hapur jo pak telasha me shume njerez ne te shkuaren. Ah se pak harrova me kryesoren, nuk i kam qejf korcaret. Edhe pse te gjithe njohin Albon, jane te paket ata qe njohin Ilirin. Tani i thashe te gjitha.


Albo  :arushi: 
webmaster@albasoul.com

----------


## Vogelushe

Iliri  : )  hmmm  where  should i start ?

Prezantimin e ke bere shume te sinqerte dhe terheqes. Vetem se ... "Korcaret si paske qef" ...ketu  sikur  na  e prishe terezine bre lol. Nejse kush te shan  te do thote populli  :perqeshje:  .

----------


## Albo

Ok, duke kerkuar per foto, vura re se te gjitha fotot qe kam bere i kam bere me te tjere dhe me te tjera. Nuk kam asnje foto personale, pra me duhet te bej nje foto ku kam dale vetem une. Po ju sjell nje foto te prere, bere Nendor 2001, tek Festa e Flamurit ne Philadelphia.

----------


## Arbushi

Vogelushe (me duket se je Daissy po hajt me) e di ate shprehjen qe thone italianet... "kush percmon blen"  :shkelje syri:  

Albo qeke i bute nefytyre ti cne???  :perqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Tani ja vlen akoma me teper forumi.

----------


## iris

Do te duket e çuditshme qe nje vajze qe s'te njeh fare te shkruan apo jo? Une jam Iris dhe thjesh doja te shkruaja qe je shume djale simpatik dhe mbi te gjitha me pelqeu menyra e prezantimit tend.Kur po lexoja ato qe kishe shkruajtur mendova me veten time se sikur neper bote te kishte me shume njerez si puna jote do ishim me krenar qe mbajme emrin shqiptare.Te uroj tia kalosh sa me mire aty ku je dhe suksese  nga Irisi

----------


## Doajena

Albo...
Ju jeni nje margaritar i Shqiperis Etnike,jam shume e lumtur qe egzistojn ne mesin e neve Shqiptarve margaritar siq jeni JU ALBO.

Ju deshiroj suksese ne jete


Me rrespekt 
Doajena


Ti Shqiperi me jep nder me jep emrin Shqiptare...

----------


## Enri

papapapapa
shpesh jeta virtuale krijon pershtypje te gabuara (ose me mire te them me pak te sakta) per nje njeri. Meqe ne jeten reale s'do kem mundesine te pi nje kafe me ty, te pakten se afermi (3 vjetet e ardhshem) po te njoh detyrimisht ne jeten virtuale.Me vjen keq. qofsh mire dhe suksese dhe ty ne jete Ilir.

----------


## Shanon

Prandaj paske pritur kaq shume ti Albo per te vendosur foton ne forum :buzeqeshje:  une te mendoja shume te shemtuar si njeri nga bashkepunetoret e tu qe kam pare ne foto por e kaloke klasen lol

----------


## miri

Ej o Albo tani ma ke mbush mendjen se je Demokrat, sepse demokratet jane simpatik shume.  Megjithate te uroj suksese ne jete dhe kudo je me te vertete njeri ne rralle te pare qe i peshon te gjithe ne nje peshore.  Te kujtohet kur me bere SOP per te paren here as pa te njohur as pa te ditur?   Qe atehere ma ke mbush mendjen dhe gezohem qe jemi njohur bashke.  Une pavaresisht se si i gjykoja gjerat ti ate tenden e bere.  Suksese dhe njehere dhe mos e vendos Shpirt Shqiptari po vendose *Shpirt i Demokracis*   :buzeqeshje:   :shkelje syri: 
Dhe prezantimin atje siper e ke be si burr shteti ne kategori  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Faleminderit per respektin dhe pershendetjet.

----------


## Sarah

Qe koken e ke pak te madhe ( mos u ofendo se kjo tregon qe ke pak tru mrena...lol) dhe qe per shoqe zemre ( me sa pashe une ne nje ambjent qe kemi qene sebashku ) e kishe 24 karat korcare...po nejse jeta private eshte deshire e pa shkrujtur ne librin e rregullave..... e ke bo si ai filmi egjyptjan " Zbukuroj po nuk genjej".....c'ja fus edhe une kur ka lujt ai film ne TVSH ti i bije maces me luge ect.....
I think you are nice no matter what...lol


Hey edhe mos boj si bojshe me pare qe kur nuk te perlqente ndonje koment ne forum jo vetem qe e hiqje po ju fusje edhe nje block IP personit duke ja hequr te drejten e fjales e hyrjes ne forum.......pls grow up.

----------


## Era_Estela

S'te mendoja fare keshtu albo!Nejse,je goxha simpatik dhe gezohem qe te njoha!
Caio e un bacione

----------


## master

O Albo

Po ne shqiperi ke ne mend te kthehesh? Nese po kur? Do te pelqente ta lije politiken e botes  virtuale dhe te filloje ate reale?

----------


## Albo

Master, kontributi per vendin tend nuk jepet vetem nepermjet politikes, ka shume forma te tjera me efikase dhe me konkrete. Ne Shqiperi nuk behet politike, dhe mund te mesosh me shume mbi politiken ne kete forum se duke lexuar faqet e shtypit amator shqiptar, apo duke degjuar dogmat e politikaneve qe kane mbaruar shkollen e partise.

Nese brezat para meje do te deshtojne per te sjelle ndryshim, jam i sigurt qe brezi im nuk do ti shmanget pergjegjesive. Gjithcka eshte me moshe, dhe nese do te zgjidhja te shkoja ne Shqiperi, per nje gje te jesh i sigurt, qe nuk do te kthehesha vetem.

----------


## alina

Albo e di qe qenke simpèatik ti dreqo? me thene te drejten te mendoja nga ato tipat intelektuale me syze (si une jo per te keq :buzeqeshje: .


ah faleminderit qe merr pjese ne forumi shqiptar dhe jep shembullin e mire :shkelje syri:

----------


## Estella

Albo vetem njona te ka sha, gjithe te tjeret kane thene se je simpatik........

----------


## Ada

Hallo Ilir!

Lexova dhe une prezantimin tend e me duket shume i sinqerte edhe pse duke lexuar shumehere mendimet e tua ne tema te ndryshme u habita kur lexova per moshen qe qeke me i ri se une.

Edhe ne foto dukesh shume serioz dhe kur thua qe te pelqen humori se si me duket . :shkelje syri:  
Shkruaje se do te diplomoheshe dhe shpresoj t'ja kesh arritur qellimit....

Ajo qe nuk shkruaje kur prezantoje veten ishte se a je singel apo.............

PO pse nuk i ke qef korcaret????

megjithate une te falenderoj per sa ke bere per ne shqiptaret , per chatin dhe per forumin sepse mund te them me siguri qe ky chat ka ndihmuar shume persona te cilet jane te semure o invalid e ketu kane mundur te flasin me dike per problemet e tyre pa patur turp e kjo gje ndihmon me shume per gjendjen psikollogjike.

Eshte bukur te mund te lidhesh me dike pas nje dite te lodhshme ne nje gjuhe te huaj e me ne fund te flasesh gjuhen tende.

Mua gjuha shqipe me mungon shume.

Te uroj cdo sukses, jete sa me te lumtur dhe cdo gje te deshirosh te te realizohet.

Me respekt Ada!!

----------


## Albo

Alina, me fal qe te zhgenjeva por nuk jam me syze  :buzeqeshje: 

Ada, je goc e kapshme pasi ate detajin qe jam beqar apo jo e kisha lene vete jashte prezantimit. Te pakten ti e kape dhe kjo te ben ty goc te kapshme, goc e zgjuar  :buzeqeshje: 

Shkollen e perfundova, tani me duhet te gjej nje pune.

Iliri

----------


## Ada

E di e di qe jam e kapshme por e ke kete me ironi apooooooo t'a marr per kompliment.
E verteta eshte se ne femrat vdesim per icik  thashethem mo.

per korceret s'mu pergjigje :i ngrysur: 

sa per punen degen tende te te kisha ketu do te te gjeja pune une por je larg e atje ku je ti skam kopetenca.
Se ketu te njejten dege qe ke ti e ka dhe ..... im dhe ne firmen e tij kerkojne gjithmone.Une nuk e di a e keni aty ne phily ju por kjo firme quhet pwc pricewaterhausecoopers.
une do te coja nje leter me te dhenat personale atje.
fat te mbare.

ada

----------

